# Vacation Villas Titusville, FL



## cpnuser (Apr 7, 2011)

Just put a week on "Hold" at Vacation Villas, Titusville, FL for April 29.  That's the day for the shuttle launch around 4 PM.  I was wondering if anyone has been to this resort recently.  The reviews are old & would love an update on this timeshare.  Thanks.  Email me  if you like-  love2save@verizon.net


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 10, 2011)

my guess is it still old... they have been around for a while. I have not been there but in looking on RCI with 23 reviews it get a 3 star overall rating..

the last 2 reviews, one from jan and the other from feb of 2011 show a 4 star and 3 star review. 

sounds like OK but not a Marriott.. :whoopie:


----------



## cpnuser (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.  We did confirm.  I called the resort & the lady did recommend to get to Titusville early as we can, because there will be lots of traffic that day(if the shuttle does lift off).  We'll be coming from Tampa.  She said the unit may not be ready for an early arrival , but that won't be a problem for us.  If we are lucky enough to find a packing space with a distant view of take off, we may just park til after lift off.  If it should be cancelled again, hopefully it will be rescheduled while we are still there.  Seeing it lift off  would be totally awesome!


----------

